
I Wake Up at 5 Am Every Day - thegeekbin
https://thegeekbin.com/why-i-wake-up-at-5-am-every-day/
======
beachman
My cat makes sure I'm up by 4:45am each day... No idea why.

------
icemugger
I wake up at 7 am and still manage to make ends meet

